# Indie Threads as a marketing tool



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

indie-threads.com

Just saw this site via HideYourArms. Anyone else check it out yet?

It looks like a version of Myspace for "indie" apparel companies. Only around 50 members so far, though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Indie Threads*

interesting idea, but by just looking at the indie-threads.com website, it's hard to tell what they do.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Indie Threads*



Rodney said:


> interesting idea, but by just looking at the indie-threads.com website, it's hard to tell what they do.


I know.. I emailed them and suggested that they put up an About Us page. 

Anyway there is a description on HYA, here's the link

http://hideyourarms.com/2006/11/16/welcome-home-tee-lovers-its-indie-threads/


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

Indie Threads is basically a social networking site (in the vein of MySpace and such), but is just for people involved in or interested in the "indie" apparel industry (smaller, lesser-known companies and the like). Our members include t-shirt bloggers (Hide Your Arms, Preshrunk), retail stores, designers/labels (such as Quixotic, myself, Owl Movement, Fantastic Bonanza, Burby, and loads of others), and fans of independent apparel companies. Each one of them has a profile page where they get to showcase their work and talk about themselves. I've actually come across some great designers whose work I had never seen before by checking out profiles on the site. 

There are interviews with featured shops, an apparel blog, and forums for members, as well. It's just getting started, but it's picking up steam, and I actually get a decent number of hits per day from my profile on the site.


----------



## marionette (Jan 2, 2007)

sounds cool


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

marionette said:


> sounds cool


It _is_ cool!


----------

